
Beijing signals the end of Hong Kong's 'one country, two systems' framework - partingshots
https://www.washingtonpost.com/video/world/beijing-signals-the-end-of-hong-kongs-one-country-two-systems-framework/2020/05/21/aadce07b-b315-465a-bfec-7ed72b5fb14f_video.html
======
bredren
Hong Kong’s free press coverage of Covid was too much for Beijing.

